# Problem printing-Windows Picture & Fax Viewer & Paint Shop v.4



## dibounds (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm new at doing anything graphics related. I've purchased graphics from two different ladies to use for scrapbooking. BUT, when I try to print them the following happens:
1. Windows Picture & Fax Viewer - Opens the file through My Pictures, and offers me the option to print in 4x6, 5x7, etc. PROBLEM - It crops the 4 sides of the graphic. If I try to change the size in Sketch and Skew, it prints it very, very small.
2. Paint Shop v.4 - I have a 30 day trial for this shareware, and tried opening it with this program. I've checked View; Normal; and it prints, but it distorts the top of the graphic, i.e. teddy bear's head is slightly flatter. I've tried adjusting the size, but it doesn't matter. The same thing happens each time. When I try to select one other graphic, the program just shuts down.

Any suggestions? I SO much want to learn how to do stuff with graphics. In fact I am taking an online draw with a mouse class, i.e. the suggestion to use Paint Shop v. 4 as a beginner. Also, I would have been worried that it was just one set of graphics, but it happened with two different sources.
Diane


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Diane, welcome to TSF.

There's a newer 30 trial version of Paint Shop Pro available from http://www.corel.com/servlet/Satell...9435&cid=1047025833323&trkid=cnetdownloadpspx that you might find easier to use, and it won't crash when you open more than one image. 

What are the dimensions of the images you're trying to print (pixels/cm/inches) and the resolution? You can find this information in PSP by going to Image > Resize > Actual/Print Size. Or if you want, you can attach one of the pictures to your next post.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

if you just want to print the image you can try irfanview, it's free 

http://www.irfanview.com/

it lets you print with lots of different options, including 'best fit to page'


----------

